# Oh no not peep!!!!!!!



## newfishmom (Mar 26, 2010)

Sunday was fasting day for all my fish. It was Sunday night when I noticed that Peep was hanging out in the bottom of the tank. That morning she acted fine! Monday I knew something was up, she just wasn't acting like Peep. I moved her into my 2 gallon bowl with a heater. She has always been VERY social but yesterday she stayed hidden. Wouldn't come up and see me at all. She had always enjoyed her meals but yesterday, didn't even look at the food. This morning I got up to check on her and she had passed.  She had grown up so much. Sadly, I haven't taken pictures lately. Her pretty fins had grown some red on the tips! SOOOOOooo very pretty. Bye my beautiful Peep!


----------



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

I'm so sorry  She was beautiful!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm sorry about lil Peep.  She was one of my favorite females here. RIP Peep.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

aww I'm sorry RIP Peep.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Not Peep!!!! That's horrible... and you have no idea what could have caused it?!


----------



## gahcrazy (Aug 25, 2009)

thats a bummer. so sorry


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm so sorry! I remember Peep! She was so beautiful! R.I.P Peep.


----------



## newfishmom (Mar 26, 2010)

FuulieQ - I have no idea what happened with Peep. She just wasn't interacting with me on Sunday afternoon like she usually does. She has always been VERY social. She was hanging out at the bottom of the tank behind a plant. Monday when I put her in my 2 gallon she just stayed behind a plant and kind of acted like she was gulping for air? She wasn't hovering at the top or anything, just hiding. Then this morning she was gone. My other girls are acting fine. Well, they are re-establishing the whole king of the hill thing again. Peep was top dog. Now the fighting has begun, again.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Peep. She was beautiful.


----------

